# RV built in gas grill?



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

Does your camper have the built in rv gas grill option? The one that hooks on the outside of trailer? Do you like and use it, or do you prefer your own grill better? Would be nice to not have to carry bottles of propane with you, since these work off your main propane tanks, so it might be worth it if they are as good? Wondered if they got to hot that close to the camper too?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We have the stove that attaches to the side. I was thinking of getting the gas grill but went for the stove instead. I have a mini BBQ I bring with me to grill on. Works great and doesn't take up much space in the trailer.
Propane Tree-04 pictures from summer scenics photos on webshots
Check this out. (there are a few photos there that shows how it all connects.) I have a propane tree that I use for my lantern, colman stove and mini BBQ. I have them all attached at the same time to a 20lb propane tank. It works really great and I can refill the tank unlike the small green bottle propane tanks.


----------



## bigbo4988 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like that propane contraption (tree), I have seen them but wasnt sure if I would like it. I dont like using items that require the little propane bottles, because you cant refill them. I have seen the smaller propane bottles too, I think they are 5 lb, pretty cute, but they are as expensive as a big bottle. However, you can refill them too, which is a must to me.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

I hate to say this since I do worry about some safety issues, but the one pound propane bottles can be refilled using this device. Now you have to check and ensure that the safety release valve is not leaking and DOT prohibits taking refilled bottles across state lines.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

:scratchhead: I had no idea that was out there. I will be getting one of those!!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

heruide said:


> I hate to say this since I'm I do worry about some safety issues, but the one pound propane bottles can be refilled using this device. Now you have to check and ensure that the safety release valve is not leaking and DOT prohibits taking refilled bottles across state lines.


Thanks heruide. I didn't know either.:thumbup1: That's great. I'll have to get one of those.


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

I saw one of these at a sporting goods store. It was like $18 so I didnt get it, didnt know if it works good or not. That link above has great reviews on it though, I guess it does work good. :thumbup1:


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

I like that propane tree. I've never seen one of those before, now I have to find one. We use a grill to go and a small grill, but still use the 1lb tanks. I've been going to find an adapter to run them off a 20lb, so this tree will come in handy. 

Thanks for the idea


----------

